
kube-namespace – never was switching namespaces easier - wolf4earth
https://gist.github.com/sascha-wolf/11e4d6b37d9bf7e4242ab3c57c23d2c7
======
Spiritus
Or use kubens[1].

[1]
[https://github.com/ahmetb/kubectx#kubens1](https://github.com/ahmetb/kubectx#kubens1)

~~~
wolf4earth
Now I feel like a fool.

